# Getting Freaky in Fort Myers



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

This just in: Bear Mollesting Sends Man to Hospital!!!

What was supposed to be a relaxing night a "The Cigar Bar" turned into a nightmare for one tourist. In the midst of enjoying a J. Fuego Corojo Belicoso the man known as SlowTriathlete tried to tame the wild bear that wandered into the bar. Fortunately for Scott, the picture was taken before the mauling occurred. Current status is unknown.

The Mini-herf Saturday night in Fort Myers with our visitor, SlowTriathlete, turned into a great night with many stories that will live forever. JamesII and g8trbone showed Scott a good time a local "cigar bar". Check out this weeks podcast for a brief recap of the night. You'll have to catch up with any one of us for the stories! 

If you ever have a chance to meet up with Scott, don't hesitate! He was great to hang out with and it was a great night!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy crap Scott! Violating a big ole bear like that can't possibly have turned out well...


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd be kinda scared to meet up with a guy who violates bears.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I heard the bear was askin' for it!:lol:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> I heard the bear was askin' for it!:lol:


:lol:
sounds like a great time!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

drinking. smoking and a violation sounds great


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bear what Bear? 
You guys look like you were out to differently enjoy your outing--Thanks for the Pics!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> I heard the bear was askin' for it!:lol:


Look at what the bear was wearing, DUH

:sorry::arghhhh:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Look at what the bear was wearing, DUH
> 
> :sorry::arghhhh:


Um... you should have seen what the girls were wearing!!!

I wish I could have snapped pictures of them!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like y'all had a good time, including the Bear!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I would think Joeybear would want to steer clear of scott!! lol


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Where are the pics of the ladies?!?! After meeting the CL ad girl in person and looking at her pictorial spread in Playboy, I live by a new motto. LESS IS MORE!!!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

It was an awesome night!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I hope the bear was at least a lady, or there was a lady in the inside of it.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Where are the pics of the ladies?!?! After meeting the CL ad girl in person and looking at her pictorial spread in Playboy, I live by a new motto. LESS IS MORE!!!!!


Woa.. woa... back up a minute ...

*
her pictorial spread in Playboy !?!*


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow guys looks like a great time! Keep it up Scott! ha ha


----------

